# Transfering Money - NZ to UK - best/cheapest way



## hopers7

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how best to transfer money from a NZ bank account to the UK and the cost of such a transfer... We would need to be transfering between £500/$1000 and £1000/$2000 every month...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## topcat83

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how best to transfer money from a NZ bank account to the UK and the cost of such a transfer... We would need to be transfering between £500/$1000 and £1000/$2000 every month...
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Look at Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments - we use them regularly ahd they have a great on-line service.
No bank charges (and much better rates than the banks). Bear in mind that the rate gets better the more cash you can bring across in one lump.
To give you an example 

1000 GBP is currently quoting 1.9774 NZD per GBP
5000 GBP is currently quoting 1.9854 NZD per GBP
160,000 GBP (if you're moving miney for a house quotes 1.995 NZD per GBP


----------

